# Leaky andersons



## chuck172 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have 12 anderson double hung narrowline windows. They are 25 years old. Some are really in bad shape, all leak.
Thinking about anderson conversions, but thats really expensive. How well do the combination storm/screen windows work?
What are my options as far as storm windows?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't answer your question but I will say that window installation is much different today than it was. We often find water damage to the framing when removing old windows and compnies that just do replacement with out digging in often ignore or don't see things that should be fixed.


----------



## havasu (Mar 4, 2015)

Doesn't Anderson still have their lifetime warranties? They would be my first call...


----------



## chuck172 (Mar 4, 2015)

I believe it's a 20 year warranty.


----------



## beachguy005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I had storm windows put on over single pain double hung windows.  It was part of an energy retrofit project from Mass. Electric that I qualified for.  Initially I wasn't too keen on the idea but they were free.  Once up, I found I actually like them.  No more condensation or frost on my windows.  No more having to install the old screen inserts.  They even reduced the outside noise.
The only real negative was cleaning the windows was more work.


----------



## chuck172 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm looking at Larson storm windows. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## DFBonnett (Mar 5, 2015)

Just with Larson storm doors. Excellent quality.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=larson+storm+windows+reviews&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

should be some good reading there. But something feels "not right" about covering the problem with storm windows. If they have been leaking for a while there's probably damage to the framing, not to mention drafts.


----------



## chuck172 (Mar 6, 2015)

I went to lowes yesterday and the window guy talked me out of storm windows. He said that the pella and/or united replacement windows they stock are a much better value.
He said that storm windows over vinyl clad double pane andersons are asking for trouble. Really not much of a price difference between the two.


----------



## beachguy005 (Mar 6, 2015)

If your 25 year old windows are vinyl clad, I would agree that it's a bad idea for storms because of the heat build up.


----------



## chuck172 (Mar 6, 2015)

I just heard about American Craftsman replacement windows from Anderson. They look simple to install, are economical and Homedepot sells them.
I'll be checking them out.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 6, 2015)

chuck172 said:


> I just heard about American Craftsman replacement windows from Anderson. They look simple to install, are economical and Homedepot sells them.
> I'll be checking them out.



Just remember that cheap doesn't always equate with value......just sayin'; i've got nothing against Amer Craftsman


----------



## AWD_GS (Mar 8, 2015)

Agreed. I just bought new windows for my place and the Andersen American Craftsman was on my list of windows. After looking at the windows though they do not seem to support their vinyl extruded frames with any type of backing. I wasn't too fond of that and what was one of my reason to not go with that window.


----------



## rokosz (Mar 8, 2015)

What about "Renewal" by Andersen?  I've gotten a hard sell from two different comps (albany and downstate NY). They're a more modern "resin" type vs vinyl Seem nice enough (and the lack of needing a full ripout saves on labor (siding, trim etc.)  
But watch out! These are not cheap -- they seem to be on a par with the Anderson Frenchwood (mid-line) and the renewal cos charge about 3-400 per install -- even if you buy in bulk (they have deals for bogo50%off, or if you buy 5 but the install price is what's stopped me -- 3-400 for a full rip out maybe but a simple sash removal and hang?

I'd buy just the windows but not the labor. Anybody have experience with them?


----------



## chuck172 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anderson Renewal windows are very expensive. I like the homedepot american craftsman replacements. Just wondering, since my current anderson double hung don't have window stops, just the vinyl jamb liners, what holds in the replacements? Do I reuse the jamb liners that are on there now?


----------



## chuck172 (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if I re-use the original side and top jams from the anderson doublehung when replacing with american craftsman?
sorry for the double post.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2015)

http://americancraftsmanwindows.com/learn/installation/


----------



## chuck172 (Mar 10, 2015)

I called american craftsman and spoke to someone about window installation. They never heard of anderson narrowline windows. They said call anderson. I called anderson and homedepot, both said I can't replace my andersons and reuse the jamb liners. 
I decided to get storm windows. The simplest and most economical way to get the results I need.
I'm going with Anderson Combination Units. They are made for my exact anderson double-hung narrowline windows. I was told to stay away from Larsen windows, they are notorious for not fitting.


----------

